# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  không biết cạc âm thanh của em bị làm sao?

## anh321

tự nhiên âm thanh không thể tăng volume được.em nghĩ là loa hỏng nhưng mà em đã mượn loa khác chạy tốt nắp vào ,nhưng âm thanh vẫn không thể cho to được,nghe rất nhỏ,em đang dùng cạc âm thanh onboard,main 845,mong các pác chỉ giùm em,thế là hỏng cái gì.thanks

----------


## xuanninh164

nếu em dùng headphone thì có thể nghe to được nhưng mà chất lượng âm thanh không tốt,thỉnh thoàng nó bị rè rè.mong các pác giúp em với,không biết hỏng gì.thanks

----------


## Diemasp1

nếu như em nói thi có khả năng cái sound ko đúng của nó nếu em cài đúng thi anh nghĩ la do cac suond của em bị lỗi rồi

----------


## thanhcanh

anh nhattranvan ơi ! bây giờ em phải sửa thế nào anh nói rõ hơn được không?thanks

----------


## huudatfee

e có chắc chắn là em cài đúng driver của nó không?nếu đúng thì nhiều khả năng la em mua card sound rời la ok

----------


## minhthu1987

có phải em nghe âm thanh ko rõ hoạc lúc rõ lúc không rôi nghe ko ro tiếng đúng ko >??

----------


## phuonganh2012

vâng,nếu nghe bằng loa thì rất nhỏ,có lúc như anh nói lúc rõ lúc không.bây giờ em cái lại driver ah anh? thanks

----------


## phamvanhoa7592

em đã cài lại driver rồi và nghe nhạc được,tốc độ hơi nhanh so với thực tế.em đang vui thôi thì nghe nhanh 1 tý cũng được,ai ngờ nghe được hết một bài hát thì nó rè rè xong rồi im lìm,không biết tại sao?mong các pác giúp em với!thanks

----------


## zomplus

liệu em mua cái card âm thanh rời ,âm thanh có cải thiện không vậy,nếu nó vẫn giữ nguyên tình trạng đó thì ......,,,,nguy.thanks

----------


## thaoya

> em đã cài lại driver rồi và nghe nhạc được,tốc độ hơi nhanh so với thực tế.em đang vui thôi thì nghe nhanh 1 tý cũng được,ai ngờ nghe được hết một bài hát thì nó rè rè xong rồi im lìm,không biết tại sao?mong các pác giúp em với!thanks


chắc là ông nì nghe nhạc = herosoft rùi! nghe = herosoft mà ko chỉnh equalizer bảo đảm dù cho card sound + loa có tốt mấy thì cũng rè thui! đề nghị download driver mới nhất sound card of you! nếu vẫn bị như vậy thì có thể chip sound của ông ko sao nhưng jack cắm trên board hư rồi! giải pháp : mua card sound rời là ok!:d

----------


## truyenthongbaoson

em mua card sound mới chắc là ko có vấn đề gì??nếu vẫn ko được thi liên hệ với a theo số 0955750448 a giúp em cụ thể hơn. a đang làm ở hn gần trường đhbk hn

----------


## ngoclongnb1609

dạ vâng! em cảm ơn anh.em sẽ mua card âm thanh ,anh tran van nhat ơi! anh bán linh kiện máy tính ah,anh cho em địa chỉ em đến chỗ anh mua.thanks

----------


## viponline

anh đang làm ktv máy tính em có thể liên lạc với anh theo số 0955750448 có thể anh kiểm tra kỹ cho em có phải do card ko ??

----------


## chothuevanphonggiare

em có học qua sửa chữa ,nhưng kinh nghiệm chưa có,chủ yếu là phần mềm,anh chỉ cho em cách kiểm tra nhé.(tại vì bây giờ em đang bị câm cửa ,ko dc di đâu cả,hay là anh ep nick em nha,anh em mình nói chuyện cho nó dễ)nick em là "hungphamhonghung"em rất vui khi quen được anh.em cảm ơn anh nhiều.

----------

